# Music from the East



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoltán Kodály and Béla Bartók composed lovely songs for choirs...
Tchaikovsky composed wonderful cantatas, so did Rimsky-Korsakov

Martin


----------

